# Hood cleaning "certification" and regulation question (Pennsylvania)



## PA Custom Paint

I've been getting confusing answers from different sources. Does anybody know who regulates this whole thing??? Some people tell me that it's up to the Fire Marshall to decide whether the maintenance that you do as a power wash/painting company is a valid type of cleaning and you can proudly put your sticker on the hood that you just cleaned. Whereas others are telling me that you have to be certified through some organization that wants you to be MIT PhD graduate with 100 years experience in this particular field. Most are telling me that I don't need anything. Just go out and clean. Which one is true? I called the first FM that popped on Yellow Pages under Philly and he didn't have a clue either. He told me that he "assumed" the companies that put their sticker on restaurant hoods were already certified. There is an Einstein for you.
My cousin is "certified" in MA and just moved down here but he will close his hood cleaning business and will work with/for me. He says that he gets his sticker sent to him from NFPA. However nobody knows how we can use his "certification" in my company. Have him as an employee? Sell him a share in the company?
I'm trying to start on the right foot and make sure I have all the required paperwork ready but this is simply confusing. I couldn't find one single reliable source of info. All I'm trying to find out is what to do in order to able tio clean, inspect and put stickers on restaurant hoods etc. Thanks for your help.


----------



## PressurePros

Matt you should be certified but where it gets sketchy is by whom. Its all up to the local AHJ (authority having jurisdiction). Attending a school is a good bet to make sure you are doing things correctly and efficiently.

NFPA Code96 is the standard for kitchen exhaust cleaning but again, it is not a federal standard. I'm not sure if PA adopts the standard. Here is a portion of it relevant to you.

Section 8-3.1 Hoods, grease removal devices, ducts and other appurtenance shall be cleaned to bare metal at frequent intervals prior to surfaces becoming heavily contaminated with grease or oily sludge. After the exhaust system is cleaned to bare metal, it shall not be coated with powder or other substance. The entire exhaust system shall be inspected by a properly trained, qualified and certified company or person (s) acceptable to the authority having jurisdiction in accordance with Table 8-3.1


----------



## PressurePros

You should definitely put stickers on hoods. When we get a chance to talk i will fill you in on everything I remember about the business. In the interim join a BBS called "The Grease Police". Tell them I sent you over. They will guide you.


----------



## PA Custom Paint

Ken, I emailed the admin to become a member on that forum. You can't even see anything before you become a member I guess.
Sticker is in the gray area. I see a lot of power wash companies put a "service sticker" that doesn't mean a lot. However some others (that actually "look" official) have some sort of a NFPA approved/endorsed numbers on them. that's what I'm trying to figure out.
The organizations that "certify" you don't mean anything according to the NFPA. They just advised me to contact the locals to find out what they really want and/or accept. At this point I think it's up to the individual townships/boroughs and FM's to decide what's acceptable and what's not.
As I said on the other thread please holler in your convenience.
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## RustyACE

*Hood Cleaning School/ Certification Options*

Hi.

My name is Russell Clark and I'm on the NFPA 96 Technical Committee.

NFPA does not have stickers that they sell.

NFPA does not have a certification for kitchen grease exhaust cleaners, but it does require that you be "properly trained, qualified and certified".

As far as getting into the field you have several options.

1. Purchase a Business and be set up in business.
2. School of hard knocks ,do it your self
3. Read bulletin boards and figure it out on your own.

Option 1: Here are a few places to start your search
1. www.hoodcleaningschool.com (free online brochure)
2. www.philackland.com
3. www.ikeca.com
4. www.pwna.org

Option 2: Purchase a pressure washer and get out there and start cleaning.

Option 3:
1. www.greasepolice.org
2. www.pressurewashinginstitute.com

Call me with any questions at 888-848-6636, as I am the Technical Codes Instructor at the Hood Cleaning School listed above.

Also, you can get more info from the 3 Certification Programs that exist:
1. www.chdca.com
2. www.ikeca.com
3. www.pwna.org

Anyone else have any other suggestions?

Russell Clark, President
Certified Hood and Duct Cleaner's Association
NFPA 96 Technical Committee Member
888-848-6636
Nashville, TN


----------



## PA Custom Paint

RustyACE said:


> Hi.
> 
> My name is Russell Clark and I'm on the NFPA 96 Technical Committee.
> 
> NFPA does not have stickers that they sell.
> 
> NFPA does not have a certification for kitchen grease exhaust cleaners, but it does require that you be "properly trained, qualified and certified".
> 
> As far as getting into the field you have several options.
> 
> 1. Purchase a Business and be set up in business.
> 2. School of hard knocks ,do it your self
> 3. Read bulletin boards and figure it out on your own.
> 
> Option 1: Here are a few places to start your search
> 1. www.hoodcleaningschool.com (free online brochure)
> 2. www.philackland.com
> 3. www.ikeca.com
> 4. www.pwna.org
> 
> Option 2: Purchase a pressure washer and get out there and start cleaning.
> 
> Option 3:
> 1. www.greasepolice.org
> 2. www.pressurewashinginstitute.com
> 
> Call me with any questions at 888-848-6636, as I am the Technical Codes Instructor at the Hood Cleaning School listed above.
> 
> Also, you can get more info from the 3 Certification Programs that exist:
> 1. www.chdca.com
> 2. www.ikeca.com
> 3. www.pwna.org
> 
> Anyone else have any other suggestions?
> 
> Russell Clark, President
> Certified Hood and Duct Cleaner's Association
> NFPA 96 Technical Committee Member
> 888-848-6636
> Nashville, TN



Hi Russell. Thank you for chiming in. I just got a response from NFPA. They gave me 2 names of organizations (they are both listed by you above as well). NFPA says that local AHJ's consider these two "acceptable". They said that they were not aware of others unless an AHJ decided to recognize them too.
Thanks,
Matt[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## PA Custom Paint

Here is a funny one for you all. When I was going from one restaurant to another to end this sticker crisis I saw a shady looking sticker on a hood (and the guy's copy of NJ Driver's License was placed next to it !!!) at a Thai Restaurant. I swear to God! It was a copy of his NJ DL :thumbup: . This is one of the funniest things ever happened to me. Of course I informed the lady that owned the restaurant. She was in a shock for a good 2 minutes. She called the local FM and tore the sticker and the guys driver's license (i'm still giglling) after that phone conversation. Good news is that I have 2 new accounts in NJ now :thumbsup: . And she doesn't want to see a copy of my PA driver's license either :whistling2:


----------



## RCP

Some good info here!:thumbsup:
Thanks Ken and Rusty!
Great input!

Seems odd NFPA requires you to be certified when it seems there is none available?! But I guess a DL will do!

Matt, excellent job on "doing the right thing!" 
That professionalism will surely set you apart, sounds like a lucrative niche you may be able to dominate!
Good Luck!


----------



## PA Custom Paint

RCP said:


> Some good info here!:thumbsup:
> Thanks Ken and Rusty!
> Great input!
> 
> Seems odd NFPA requires you to be certified when it seems there is none available?! But I guess a DL will do!
> 
> Matt, excellent job on "doing the right thing!"
> That professionalism will surely set you apart, sounds like a lucrative niche you may be able to dominate!
> Good Luck!



Hey Chris. Thanks for your nice words . God forbid I just don't want to be blamed for not being properly "certified" or "trained" after a fire or something at somebody's restaurant. Unfortunately things like that happen. Here is the contact info for those who want to hear it from the horse's mouth. Jason is particularly helpful and very knowledgeable. I hope it helps.


NFPA (Certification)
617 770-3000 ext. 3 ask for any of the following people

Jason Gamache [email protected]
Joanne Goyette [email protected]
Patti Mucci [email protected]

Basically they suggest that you be able to show/prove that you are properly trained and skilled if/when the locals inquire. They also provide you with names of organizations that certify people and are wildly accepted by AHJ's. I was contemplating on asking/suggesting Ken Fenner that UAMCC do something similar and certify people through classes and and fulfillment of other requirements. That would be beneficial for both parties.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Coastal

*Required Cetification In PA For Hood Cleaning Contractors*

Hi Ken,
We are a national service provider that has provided grease management services for 32 years. We also service many customers throughout the state of PA. I would be happy to assist you with any questions regarding hood cleaning and required certification in your area. 

Call me when you have a chance. 

Regards,

Joseph Baribeau
Coastal Enviro-Solutions, Inc.
T/800.300.6661 Ex 2
www.coastalenvirosolutions.com


----------



## PressurePros

Coastal said:


> Hi Ken,
> We are a national service provider that has provided grease management services for 32 years. We also service many customers throughout the state of PA. I would be happy to assist you with any questions regarding hood cleaning and required certification in your area.
> 
> Call me when you have a chance.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Joseph Baribeau
> Coastal Enviro-Solutions, Inc.
> T/800.300.6661 Ex 2
> www.coastalenvirosolutions.com


Thanks Joseph. Was already certified by Phil Ackland in 2002. Matt is the man you want to talk to.


----------

